# EN: present perfect / simple past, preterite, preterit



## heydzatsmi

*Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one.

Salut tout le monde,
Je voudrais savoir quand doit-on utiliser le present perfect et quand doit-on utiliser le preterit.

I watched TV...
I  have watched TV...

J'ai souvent du mal a cerner la difference.

Si quelqu'un peu m'expliquer des moyens à retenir pour plus me tromper, ou un siteweb qui explique bien cette difference.

Merci


----------



## pieanne

On utilise le prétérit quand le moment précis de l'action (passée, bien sûr) est stipulé ou impliqué par le contexte.
S'il n'y a pas de complément de temps (passé), c'est le present perfect.


----------



## heydzatsmi

donc on dit :

"I have watched a film." 
-Have you enjoyed it ?

et

"I watched a good film yesterday."
-Did you like it ?


I have bought a pen, there.
I bought something few days ago.


----------



## pieanne

"I have watched a film." On ne dira jamais cette phrase toute seule...
1) "What did you do yesterday night?"
> "I watched a film"
2) "Now that I've watched the film, I'm going to bed"

-Have you enjoyed it ? Did you...

"I watched a good film yesterday."
-Did you like it ?

Look, I have bought a pen. 
I bought something few days ago. 

Sorry, but don't you have a grammar? It would take so long to explain the uses of the present perfect... I'm 100% percent available to answer precise questions about it, but it's such a tall order!


----------



## heydzatsmi

Et pourquoi ici par exemple il faut mettre "escaped" et non "has escaped" ? Il y a pourtant pas de notion de temps... 

According to the police, the robber *escaped* through a back window

J'ai cherché et je suis toujours en train de chercher sur google des sites là dessus mais j'ai trouvé que des cours payants... et des exercices... 

Pourtant il y a quelques temps il me semble que j'avais trouvé un bon site parlant de ca mais je ne me souviens plus de l'adresse du site.

merci pour ton aide en tout cas : )


----------



## pieanne

Si on n'avait pas dit "through a back window", "has escaped" serait correct: cela aurait voulu dire qu'il s'est enfui, qu'on ne l'a pas rattrapé.
Mais on précise *comment* il s'est échappé, là, au moment où il s'est enfui, et ça équivaut à un renseignement de moment précis dans le passé (le moment où il est passé par la fenêtre de derrière)


----------



## canlun

Bonsoir. Depuis longtemps, je suis désespérément  à la recherche d'une personne maîtrisant les 2 langues (français/anglais) qui pourrait m'expliquer quand on doit employer le prétérit et quand on doit employer le present perfect ? Je connais les règles que l'on nous apprend à l'école, mais dans le langage courant, il n'y a pas toujours, par exemple, une indication de date (qui justifierait l'emploi du prétérit) . Lorsqu'on hésite, n'y a-t-il pas une astuce, genre retournement de la phrase ou emploi d'un petit mot, qui permettrait de ne pas faire d'erreurs ?

A titre d'exemple, je donne quelques répliques issues d'un feuilleton américain :

-Your brother knows what I did --> Pourquoi ça ne peut pas être "I've done" ?
-He did it, Michael.  And he's been lying to us the whole time  --> inversement, ici, pourquoi n'aurait-on pas pu dire "he lied to us" (ou  éventuellement, "he was lying to us") ?

Deux autres exemples :

-Your landlord hasn't seen much of you lately.
-I was staying here for a while.

Un grand merci à tous d'éclairer (enfin !) ma lanterne .


----------



## Kelly B

Bof... maître de rien, moi, mais je peux essayer tout de même. 

The present perfect convient lorsqu'on cherche à décrire un état _qui existe aujourd'hui_ à cause de ce qui est arrivé au passé.

Your brother knows what _I did_: correcte, lorsque mon état d'esprit n'est plus défini par mes faits du passé.
Your brother knows what _I've done_: correcte, lorsque moi et ton frère nous savons que mon être reste tourmenté par mes souvenirs. 

He's been lying to us... et je sais bien qu'il fera de même si je lui repose la question.
He lied to us... hier, mais aujourd'hui il l'a confessé.
He was lying to us... tout la semaine passé, d'une façon continue, mais hier il l'a confessé.


----------



## Outsider

Je m'excuse de répondre en anglais. C'est plus facile pour moi.

First, the term "preterite" is not common in English. Normally, we say "simple past".

The present perfect is used for any past event that is seen as still relevant in the present.

The simple past is mostly used for past events that are seen as having no connection with the present.
For example, say you lost your keys this morning, and you're still looking for them. Then you'd say "I have lost my keys!"

But now suppose you lost your keys last year, and had to change the locks in your house. Then you'd say "I had to change the locks in my house because I lost my keys (last year)".


----------



## jann

Bonjour canlun, 

Allez, je me lance !  D'autres apporteront des précisions après, c'est sûr.

Normalement vous connaissez "des règles" que je ne connais pas, car on n'apprend pas sa langue maternelle dans une grammaire.   Par contre, ça peut être difficile de tout expliquer par des règles...

Alors je vais commencer en partant du principe que vous comprenez plus ou moins la différence entre ces deux temps, et que vous reconnaissez les situations dont parlent vos règles (e.g., l'indication d'une date précise, comme vous dites).  Reste donc les situations "ambiguës".

Pour moi, le present perfect a un rapport avec le présent que le preterit n'a pas.  Employer le present perfect, c'est souligner ce lien, c'est parler de quelque chose qui a commencé dans le passé, et qui a peut-être fini dans le passé, mais qui est encore pertinent (pour vous, dans votre esprit) au moment où vous parlez.

Donc, pour prendre votre 1er exemple :

_Your brother knows what I did._ 
Vous avez fait quelque chose.  C'est dans le passé, c'est fini, et le frère en connaît les détails.

_Your brother knows what I have done._ 
Vous avez fait quelque chose, c'est dans le passé, mais vous faites comprendre que cette chose est encore pertinente pour une raison ou une autre.  Il y a quelque aspect qui continue au présent, et vous le soulignez.  C'est peut-être que vous vous sentez coupable de cette chose que vous avez faite, que vous vivez votre remords quotidiennement. C'est peut-être que vous travailliez sur un projet qui est encore inachevé et que vous avez expliqué où vous en étiez pour qu'on puisse continuer le projet sans vous. etc.

Le choix du temps dépend donc du contexte dans lequel vous vous retrouvez, et de l'idée que vous voulez communiquer.



> He did it, Michael.  And he's been lying to us the whole time --> inversement, ici, pourquoi n'aurait-on pas pu dire "he lied to us" (ou éventuellement, "he was lying to us") ?


_He did it, Michael..._

_...and he lied to us._  preterit
Il a menti une fois.  En ajoutant _the whole time_, ça fait un peu bizarre, et je ne vois qu'une seule situation pour justifier ce choix de structure : une certaine période de durée assez précise, qui a commencé et terminé dans le passé, que vous auriez déjà évoquée et pendant laquelle il mentait ("the whole time" = pendant la réunion, pendant cet après-midi là, etc).  Bref, c'est un peu comme le passé composé : et il nous a menti (tout ce temps-là).

_...and he was lying the whole time._  past continuous
J'imagine encore une fois une certaine période de durée plus ou moins précise, qui a commencé et terminé dans le passé et pendant laquelle il mentait.  Sauf que cette fois, vous insistez sur l'aspect "description du passé", vous décrivez ses mensonges répétés pendant cette période.  C'est comme l'imparfait  : et il nous mentait (tout ce temps-là).

_ ...and he has lied to us_.  present perfect
Le choix du present perfect rapproche ses mensonges du passé au moment actuel.  La seule façon de comprendre ça : vous lui reprochez ses mensonges, vous en êtes encore choqué, vous lui en voulez, etc, bref, vous colorez ce fait du passé à la lumière de ce qui est dans votre esprit au moment où vous parlez.  Encore une fois, ça fait un peu bizarre d'ajouter _the whole time_, ce qui impliquerait une situation qui continue...

_...and he has been lying to us the whole time._  present perfect continuous
Il ment depuis le début ; il continue à mentir maintenant.  Très clair, très simple.

Pour les autres exemples
-_Your landlord hasn't seen much of you  lately._
Votre propriétaire ne vous voit pas souvent ces derniers jours.  C'est le mot "lately" qui rapproche le passé au présent pour démontrer que le constat est pertinent maintenant, qu'il s'agit en effet de "ces derniers jours", période de temps qui n'existe que par rapport à aujourd'hui. 

_-I was staying here for a while. _
J'ai du mal à inventer un contexte où ce serait logique.  C'est la combinaison past continuous plus "here" plus "a while" qui rend cette phrase bizarre.


----------



## Laineuse

jann said:


> _-I was staying here for a while. _
> J'ai du mal à inventer un contexte où ce serait logique. C'est le combinaison past continuous plus "here" plus "a while" qui rend cette phrase bizarre.


 
This could equally read 'I stayed here for a while' - however, the above gives the impression that it was for a long period of time which was somehow interrupted, e.g. I was staying here for a while, when I had to move on due to some circumstance or other.  - same as 'je restais là bas pendant du temps, puis ..... - I think the word 'here' makes it a bit confusing as it gives the impression of being here where the person is currently - but I actually read it as staying here in the context of referring to another place to where the person actually is - so 'here' reads 'there'.
Hope this helps


----------



## canlun

Merci à tous, pour vos réponses, et plus particulièrement à Jann.

Waouh, c'est un vrai cours que vous m'avez fait là ! Je commence à saisir davantage la différence entre les deux temps. 

Ce que vous dites au début de votre message est fort juste : une langue ne s'apprend pas avec des règles de grammaire. Mais il faut tout de même bien "débroussailler" un peu le terrain. Figurez-vous que j'ai commencé par poser ma question à une amie française mariée depuis plusieurs années à un anglais. Je pensais qu'elle serait en mesure de m'expliquer facilement tout cela. Eh bien, non ! Elle est tellement bien "intégrée" que pour elle employer un temps plutôt que tel autre est une évidence et elle n'a été d'aucun secours  Heureusement, vous étiez là  Le brouillard désépaissit grâce à vous. Encore merci. 

Pour ce qui est de mes phrases d'exemple, elles sont toutes extraites d'un feuilleton américain, donc à-priori correctes  En ce qui concerne la dernière, le contexte est le suivant. L'un des deux personnages dit  : 
-_Your landlord hasn't seen much of you lately._
Et l'autre lui répond :
_-I was staying here for a while. _
sous entendu, je loge chez mon frère depuis quelque jours, donc ce n'est pas étonnant que mon propriétaire ne me voit plus beaucoup ces derniers temps. 

Est-ce plus clair ? 

Je vous renouvelle mes plus sincères remerciements pour votre aide précieuse  A bientôt


----------



## jann

> *A*: _Your landlord hasn't seen much of you lately._
> *B:* _I was staying here for a while. _
> sous entendu, je loge chez mon frère depuis quelque jours, donc ce n'est pas étonnant que mon propriétaire ne me voit plus beaucoup ces derniers temps.


Ah oui, ça aide ! 

Première possibilité : B serait chez son frère pour la soirée (etc) lorsqu'il a cette conversation avec A.  Pourtant, au moment de la conversation, B ne logerait plus chez son frère (soit il est rentré chez lui, soit il loge ailleurs).

Deuxième possibilité : B répond sur un ton ironique.  Il loge toujours chez son frère au moment où il parle.  Le choix du temps n'est donc pas grammatical, mais sert plutôt à renforcer le sarcasme.


----------



## geostan

Here is a site that details the uses. Whether you agree with everything it says, it does cover most situations. 

http://www.englishpage.com/verbpage/presentperfect.html

Cheers!


----------



## konungursvia

Outsider said:


> The present perfect is used for any past event that is seen as still relevant in the present.
> The simple past is mostly used for past events that are seen as having no connection with the present.


En principe, oui. Mais si tu écris pour un public américain, sache qu'en Amérique du Nord, on emploie le _present perfect_ seulement: a) lorsqu'on veut insister sur l'impact de l'événement sur le présent: "I have really enjoyed this course" (it has changed my life), ou b) lorsque l'on décrit une sorte de rite de passage ou une expérience spéciale: "I have been to the Great Wall of China" / "I have had sex with Brigitte Bardot." Autrement, on emploie le _simple past_ ici même là où les Britanniques préféreraient le _present perfect_ pour leurs commentaires ordinaires sur le quotidien: "The bell has rung" (so it's time for lunch --BE); "The bell rang, just a second ago... let's go." (AE). "Have you seen Mr. Smith this morning?" (BE); "Did you see Smith yet? I don't think he's in today" (AE).

Plus généralement, les Britanniques emploient le _present perfect_ pour TOUT événement récent qui a quelque signification que ce soit par rappport au présent -- qui a changé, même subtilement, l'état de choses actuel -- une cloche qui a sonné, une personne qui a appelé, une clef que l'on a perdu, des pommes qu'on a acheté. Ils choisiront le _simple past_ seulement en racontant une suite d'événements en guise de narration.


----------



## geostan

Canadians are part of North America, but I use the present perfect as you claim the Brits do. The only example you give as peculiarly American that I don't agree with is the sentence "Did you see Mr. Smith yet?" I would of course say "Have you seen Mr. Smith yet?" And while I cannot speak for all Americans, I'm confident that many if not most do as well.

Cheers!


----------



## timboleicester

heydzatsmi said:


> Et pourquoi ici par exemple il faut mettre "escaped" et non "has escaped" ? Il y a pourtant pas de notion de temps...
> 
> According to the police, the robber *escaped* through a back window


 
The two are possible but the speaker would have an intention in telling us this news. 1. The the robber simply escaped and 2. That the fact that he has escaped has a relationship with the now...i e now we won't be able to catch him. There is a link in the speakers mind between the escaping and the not being able to catch him/her

I have just this evening had a conversation about this with a foreigner that has lived her 50+ years and hadn't noticed that there was in fact a difference between the two. He just thought that they were the same, only one was posher!


----------



## MariaMagdalena

Hello,

I'm writing a translation commentary for a final paper,

where I expound on the difficulties that I met during my translation.

I was wondering which tense will be the most appropriate for sentences such as:

" I translated "this word" by "this word", I rendered "this idea" by "this idea".

Since it has a connection with the present, should I use present perfect instead of past simple?

Isn't better to write " I have translated this by this..."?

Or should I use a completely different tense?

Thank you for your help

MariaMagdalena


----------



## jann

In such a context, I would say you could use either the present perfect or the preterit (simple past)... or even the simple present.  All are fine from a grammatical point of view, and the stylistic differences, such as they are, are relatively minor:

The preterit adds a degree of distance: you are merely documenting a fact.  By factualizing a judgement you made, you imply "This was my choice. I am documenting it for the sake of completeness and full disclosure. I am aware of the fact that others may have made a different choice, but I have no interest in and will not be discussing any such alternatives."

The present perfect removes a degree of distance.  It evokes your thought process in deciding how to translate the term, the fact that you deliberated, or that you recognize this translation was in some way challenging.  It draws your reader in and asks him to accept your choice, even ask it acknowledges that others may have chosen differently.

The simple present is a statement of fact that documents your choice (like the preterit does), but it is more active by being in the present, thus implying your current and persisting conviction that this is the right choice... but without eliminating the possiblity that in other contexts or in the future, you might change your mind and make a different choice, and without denying that others might translate differently.

Again, these stylistic differences, although I have spelled them out, are relatively small... and to be honest, other people may "feel" the tenses differently than I do.


----------

